# Gallery Images



## kenneth cooke (Feb 2, 2007)

As requested I have uploaded some images into my gallert page. I hasten to add that the images were not taken by me as I do not use digital technologies, still getting by with a Nikon FM2n. Some of the tools shown I have and use regularly others are but mere dreams. I am happy to talk tech talk on tools anytime and tool sharpening which I have studied in depth and am now at last very happy with the results obtained


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

kenneth cooke said:


> others are but mere dreams.


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=386&limit=recent

I wish you had a larger picture, that is one I dream about. When tools were almost works of art in themselves. Not to take away from your thread, but I'm sure you have seen this http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmuseum/tool_chest_made_by_studley.htm
I have the poster, amazing 300 handtools in a single handmade chest. Just 1 of the 300 (a Stanley #1) tools was worth $700. That would be my dream toolbox.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Daren, do you belong?

HDIKYTBAM


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

BULLHART said:


> Daren, do you belong?
> 
> HDIKYTBAM


No, I am the first generation in many (very many actually) of my family that does not.


----------



## Pagar Brc (Jun 29, 2016)

BULLHART said:


> Daren, do you belong?
> 
> HDIKYTBAM



sorry to interrupt , I'm curious with HDIKYTBAM..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Pagar Brc said:


> sorry to interrupt , I'm curious with HDIKYTBAM..


Sorry but these guys are no longer here.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what's it stand for?*



Pagar Brc said:


> sorry to interrupt , I'm curious with *HDIKYTBAM*..



Anyone know what this stands for? :nerd2:

How Do I Know You ----- --- ---- A Mason ?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

members of "The Illuminati"?


----------

